# Star trout



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

They're still out there. A guy fishing 20 yards from me today caught a 8lb 13oz (on an official scale) He was not entered in the STAR. He turned green when I told him a 8.10 was leading. Congrats on a nice fish.... next year buy that $35 insurance policy.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if that trout taste like truck or boat!damm


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

I've always entered since I was a youngster even if I only went a few times cheap insurance. I wont miss the $40.00 i'd sure miss that boat. I know guys that fish inshore and off and don't enter blows my mind.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They will never learn?


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


You just keep standing on the sidelines criticizing........me? I'll play the fishing lottery......and support the fisheries....


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Chuckybrown said:


> You just keep standing on the sidelines criticizing........me? I'll play the fishing lottery......and support the fisheries....


So you're a sucker?


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


Really?? Well I'm sure CCA wouldn't argue with you as you declined their $60,000 prize.


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


So original. I can only imagine where you learned that BS from. Take his [email protected]!$ out of your mouth and come up with something on your own


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Listen here, Buster... Maybe you should just calm down and go to bed for the night. Obviously your emotions have gotten the best of you.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Listen here, Buster... Maybe you should just calm down and go to bed for the night. Obviously your emotions have gotten the best of you.


X10


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


If you accidentally catch the biggest gafftop ill take your prize boat.

-mac-


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> So you're a sucker?


Yes sir, I am. No apologies here. Ask the guy that was .03 lbs from being on the leaderboard for a new truck/boat because he wasn't registered.....

No panning from me. Your choice is your choice. I support your choice not to participate.....


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

Hold up I'll be right back my popcorn is burning!


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Flame on?

I have to go to bed. I'll log on tomorrow to find out how wrong I was....


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I see both sides but Im too selfish to care about the politics of CCA. All I know is that Ive caught large trout in past and fish areas that are know for large trout so I would be a fool not to enter each year. I dont think the guy was too familiar with the STAR. He said he only gets to fish a couple times a year. I did feel bad for him though.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

I would rethink the comment on them padding their wallets. They've given out more scholarships from the STAR tourney then most organizations would ever dream of giving. 

Me personally, I'll donate to something that means more to me. But the small amount every year to enter is a no brainier. Not entering is like living on the coast without wind insurance. May not ever need it but I promise the day you need it you will be crying.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Buster said:


> So original. I can only imagine where you learned that BS from. Take his [email protected]!$ out of your mouth and come up with something on your own


I already addressed your poorly chosen words, but let me just add that this a bad way for a CCA representative to talk on the Internet. Nice job.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Alrighty then. My son and I are going on a guided August 19th. I'm already entered in Star Tournament and he is not. He has been in Minnesota working all summer. Si I called him and told him, "Please buy the $45 insurance before we go". Plus you also get a year subsriction to Texas Fish and Game and a $10 Academy gift card. No brainer. Better safe than sorry and besides, I look at it as my CCA donation towards scholarships.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Chucky your arguing with a know it all 20 yr old


----------



## Trappezoid2021 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Star Trout*

How about dem Cowboys ya'll think they gonna do anything this season ?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


I happen to love catching redfish Junior. I remember back in the early 80's when it was almost impossible to catch one, do you? Naww...You weren't even a twinkle in your Mama's eye yet. There are politics in every big organization, but perhaps you haven't learned much about business yet. The CCA isn't perfect, although it has a genuine interest in the welfare of our resources, & does a hell of alot more good than bad. Once your girlfriend leaves your dumb arse, you won't have to worry about being entered in the STAR ever again.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I happen to love catching redfish Junior. I remember back in the early 80's when it was almost impossible to catch one, do you? Naww...You weren't even a twinkle in your Mama's eye yet. There are politics in every big organization, but perhaps you haven't learned much about business yet. The CCA isn't perfect, although it has a genuine interest in the welfare of our resources, & does a hell of alot more good than bad. Once your girlfriend leaves your dumb arse, you won't have to worry about being entered in the STAR ever again.


X2


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

hahahahahahahaha!

poor dude, i only fish a few times a year, sometimes more, sometimes less...i always enter, heck, the scholarships alone are worth a shot, much less a boat or a boat/boat/truck package for redfish...

it's like giving the clerk that $1, you are padding that store's pocket each time you do it, but dang, if you do win it, you are set for a while.

fish on.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I happen to love catching redfish Junior. I remember back in the early 80's when it was almost impossible to catch one, do you? Naww...You weren't even a twinkle in your Mama's eye yet. There are politics in every big organization, but perhaps you haven't learned much about business yet. The CCA isn't perfect, although it has a genuine interest in the welfare of our resources, & does a hell of alot more good than bad. Once your girlfriend leaves your dumb arse, you won't have to worry about being entered in the STAR ever again.


X3... This post has all the ear markings in the direction of another thread that comes to mind...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=275336&highlight=power+pro+challenge


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

just read that post "display" lol


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I happen to love catching redfish Junior. I remember back in the early 80's when it was almost impossible to catch one, do you? Naww...You weren't even a twinkle in your Mama's eye yet. There are politics in every big organization, but perhaps you haven't learned much about business yet. The CCA isn't perfect, although it has a genuine interest in the welfare of our resources, & does a hell of alot more good than bad. Once your girlfriend leaves your dumb arse, you won't have to worry about being entered in the STAR ever again.


All I ask is that people think before they cut a mindless check... is there anything wrong with that?

Trust me, I know CCA better than you think you do, and better than you think I don't.

a) CCA makes enough money to more than cover the scholarships from the sales of stickers, cheap 'bogas', and other cheaply made CCA branded equipment. They could literally have an isle or two of their own at Academy...

b) Most of the redfish stocker money is purely one donation from one family. We won't even get into that issue, or with the problem being that it doesn't work and there are better ways to improve our fishery. The redfish population didn't rebound because of the stocking program, it would have bounced back in the same amount of time.

c) So where does the money from events, raffles, memberships(STAR entries), auctions, other donations, and the money left over from product sales go? It sure doesn't go to the opening of Cedar Bayou. If so, they would have funded that project years ago... the CCA makes huge money, the 500,000 the put up recently was just to make it look like they were trying.

All I am saying is to be an informed citizen.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Man, that's big for an August fish. Must of had a big mullet inside of it.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am an informed citizen and if you were a member and hot the "tides" magazine you would see they are not only working on redfish but building structure and habitat for fish inshore and offshore and working on a flounder stocking program. Not to mention pulling up old abandoned crab traps which started in 2004? I'm not saying that they don't pocket money but they are greatly helping maintain sea life


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If a few teenagers get scholarships to school by placing in the Star, it is worth the little $45 I pay a year for membership & tourney entry. I'm happy they are out fishing & being raised to enjoy the finer things in life like I was instead of laying around smoking grass, eating Chee-tos, & playing video games. It is still cheaper for me to enter the STAR each year than what my out of pocket would be for a knee replacement after kicking myself in the arse over & over if I caught a winning or tagged fish & had not entered.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

John_B_1 said:


> I am an informed citizen and if you were a member and hot the "tides" magazine you would see they are not only working on redfish but building structure and habitat for fish inshore and offshore and working on a flounder stocking program. Not to mention pulling up old abandoned crab traps which started in 2004? I'm not saying that they don't pocket money but they are greatly helping maintain sea life


Of course he knows all of that & more. He already stated he knows more about the CCA that most others.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> All I ask is that people think before they cut a mindless check... is there anything wrong with that?
> 
> Trust me, I know CCA better than you think you do, and better than you think I don't.
> 
> ...


simple question and i'm sure you won't hesitate to answer...

are you and or your family involved in CCA, meaning, the behind the scenes structure, that you know all of this info you just posted is true?


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

his buddy's sister, well she married this guy who's old man divorced the second cousin to the PR rep for CCA


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

John_B_1 said:


> I am an informed citizen and if you were a member and hot the "tides" magazine you would see they are not only working on redfish but building structure and habitat for fish inshore and offshore and working on a flounder stocking program. Not to mention pulling up old abandoned crab traps which started in 2004? I'm not saying that they don't pocket money but they are greatly helping maintain sea life


Yes, reading THEIR magazine keeps you perfectly informed...

I addressed only scholarships and redfish stocking programs, because that seemed to be most important to the people on here.

Those scholarships and redfish stocking programs are perfectly fine without your dollars... as I mentioned already, they are more than taken care of without your help.

Their habit building record... not so good. Those seagrass planting programs failed miserably. http://www.chron.com/news/hurricanes/article/Galveston-Bay-residents-plant-new-crop-of-1750398.php This is a perfect example of a better program(if it is even a program) to give your 45 bucks to. This is just a small example that required one google search. Great job by just small group... $3+ million. There are a bunch of these small groups up and down the coast, but they go under the radar all the time.

The annual crab trap cleanup? You mean the one where they invite everyone out to volunteer time, money, gas, to pick up traps? Your'e right! I totally remember CCA cutting me a check to help pay for my gas to clean up the bays. NOT! That costs them nothing.

So it is ok for a non-profit to pocket money? Yeah, definitely a group I want to support.

I understand that you would rather have a 1 in a million shot to have a brand new boat and truck instead of a well taken care of and healthy resource... it makes perfect sense now! Thanks for showing me the light, guys.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm going to enter you after your girlfriend dumps you. Heck I might even buy a lifetime membership for you. 


You mad?


Also what are they doing that hurts our fishery so bad that it makes you so angry?

My assumption is that their success makes you envious and a bit jealous


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TTT



> simple question and i'm sure you won't hesitate to answer...
> 
> are you and or your family involved in CCA, meaning, the behind the scenes structure, that you know all of this info you just posted is true?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


Why not pay the 40 and win the boat/trailer combo. Then, sell them and donate the money to an organization that you believe in.

That will show 'em....


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*And your solution is...?*



RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Yes, reading THEIR magazine keeps you perfectly informed...
> 
> I addressed only scholarships and redfish stocking programs, because that seemed to be most important to the people on here.
> 
> ...


So far all I've seen for your whole 20 years experience on my bay is that you can lob grenades. How about coming forth with real solutions - we will be the judge of your ideas, we who have lived through hell freezing over from PI to to WMB and those years where just catching a decent redfish made a trip and yes, those years where we measured our trout catch by how many "igloos" we filled up (legal at the time).

Please share with us how YOU would do it so that we may judge you against the founding fathers of GCCA. And it better not start with closed seasons, 2 trout limits less than 18" either. Like Blackjack said, all organizations will have faults and I'm sure CCA has it's share but you have been long on mouth and short on suggestions so far.

Signed, Tired of eating my popcorn


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Rack 'em - obviously you're not very enamored with CCA and you have every right to state your opinion of them but you probably shouldn't tread in the area of criticizing people on how they choose to spend their own money.

Speaking for myself...I haven't found anything that CCA does to *hurt* the fishery so I go ahead and enter the STAR "lottery". Could they do more, perhaps but I'm not _required_ to give them a dime so I really shouldn't have a say in what they do.

It's a personal choice and you shouldn't criticize people for making a choice just because you don't necessarily agree with it.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Somebody has a bad case of red arse.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> simple question and i'm sure you won't hesitate to answer...
> 
> are you and or your family involved in CCA, meaning, the behind the scenes structure, that you know all of this info you just posted is true?


Why do you ask? Because it makes too much sense for a 20 year old to possibly figure it out on his own?



fishinguy said:


> I'm going to enter you after your girlfriend dumps you. Heck I might even buy a lifetime membership for you.
> 
> You mad?
> 
> ...


They can do so much more... and I want a organization that will not pocket money, not adhere to major donators personal agendas that adversely affect our resource, and do what is needed instead of what makes them look good.



workorfish said:


> So far all I've seen for your whole 20 years experience on my bay is that you can lob grenades. How about coming forth with real solutions - we will be the judge of your ideas, we who have lived through hell freezing over from PI to to WMB and those years where just catching a decent redfish made a trip and yes, those years where we measured our trout catch by how many "igloos" we filled up (legal at the time).
> 
> Please share with us how YOU would do it so that we may judge you against the founding fathers of GCCA. And it better not start with closed seasons, 2 trout limits less than 18" either. Like Blackjack said, all organizations will have faults and I'm sure CCA has it's share but you have been long on mouth and short on suggestions so far.
> 
> Signed, Tired of eating my popcorn


Small groups, small groups, small groups... I thought I showed that earlier in a post. There are much more efficient groups that do not waste a ton of money on flash and pizzaz campaigns or executive comforts. YOU have to find one that is taking care of things that are important to you, in a manner that you see best. Not blindly paying a COMPANY that tells you what's important, and issues a magazine that says they are doing well.



wickedwader said:


> Rack 'em - obviously you're not very enamored with CCA and you have every right to state your opinion of them but you probably shouldn't tread in the area of criticizing people on how they choose to spend their own money.
> 
> Speaking for myself...I haven't found anything that CCA does to *hurt* the fishery so I go ahead and enter the STAR "lottery". Could they do more, perhaps but I'm not _required_ to give them a dime so I really shouldn't have a say in what they do.
> 
> It's a personal choice and you shouldn't criticize people for making a choice just because you don't necessarily agree with it.


Sorry if I seemed a little too critical... I just wanted to offer another perspective, and to ask people to think. That is my only intention.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> *Why do you ask? Because it makes too much sense for a 20 year old to possibly figure it out on his own?*
> 
> They can do so much more... and I want a organization that will not pocket money, not adhere to major donators personal agendas that adversely affect our resource, and do what is needed instead of what makes them look good.
> 
> ...


oh no, not at all, especially on the internet.....so don't avoid the question by answering with a question, please answer honestly.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Rack these up!*

*Monday, June 4th, 2012 Progress continues on Cedar Bayou project*

Progress continues on Cedar Bayou project County approves engineering work, maintenance fund for restoration of pass Work continues on the restoration of Cedar Bayou as a series of recent significant steps clears the way for sand to fly at the earliest possible moment. Aransas County has approved funding to complete final engineering and surveys for initial [...]
*Monday, December 13th, 2010 CCA Texas and Coastal Bend Bays & Estuaries Program Host Volunteer Marsh Grass Planting Day*

CCA Texas and Coastal Bend Bays & Estuaries Program Host Volunteer Marsh Grass Planting Day"Protecting and restoring fish habitat is critically important"Between 70 and 80 volunteers showed up on Saturday, December 4, 2010 to take part in a volunteer marsh grass planting day at the Nueces Bay marsh restoration project located between Portland and Corpus [...]
*Wednesday, November 17th, 2010 CCA Texas / HTFT Take Part in Nueces Bay Marsh Restoration*

CCA Texas / HTFT contributed $24,000 to the Nueces Bay 160-acre marsh restoration project, led by Coastal Bend Bays and Estuaries Program (CBBEP). This project is currently in the construction phase of work and will eventually restore approximately 160 acres of lost marsh along the Portland Causeway. CCA Texas has contributed $10,000, and through the [...]
*Thursday, August 19th, 2010 Vancover Reef expansion splashes down*

News Release Coastal Conservation Association Texas Vancouver Reef expansion splashes down CCA Texas partners with state to add 250 tons of materials to reef of Freeport Texas anglers now have more fishing room at Vancouver Reef after more than 250 tons of concrete and granite reefing material were added to the popular fishing site this week through a cooperative [...]
*Monday, October 26th, 2009 CCA Volunteers Help Rebuild Goose Island Marsh*

CCA Volunteers Help Rebuild Goose Island Marsh Twenty seven CCA Texas volunteers from across Texas recently spent a Saturday morning and afternoon transplanting marsh grass at the Goose Island State Park marsh restoration project. This project under the coordination of Texas Parks Wildlife Department (TPWD) is restoring 24 acres of saltwater marsh along the Lamar Peninsula [...]
*Friday, October 9th, 2009 Vancouver Reefing Site Update*

In April of this year, CCA Texas Executive Board approved a $25,000 commitment for the Vancouver Nearshore Reefing project off of the Freeport coast. With the addition of a $60,000 grant for nearshore reefing from a private foundation and the donation off additional materials from Oldcastle Precast out of Brookshire, Texas, CCA Texas' Habitat Today [...]
*Friday, August 28th, 2009 CCA Texas Funds Port Mansfield Artificial Reef Project*

CCA Texas Funds Port Mansfield Artificial Reef Project $50,000 to help establish nearshore reef off Port Mansfield The CCA Texas Executive Board recently approved $50,000 for the development of another artificial reef in state waters. The Port Mansfield nearshore reefing project, spearheaded by the Texas Parks Wildlife Department (TPWD) Artificial Reef Program, is located approximately 7 nautical [...]
*Saturday, May 9th, 2009 Lower Coast Game Warden Outpost Complete*

Game Warden Outpost Complete In September of 2008, CCA Texas pledged $32,000 to Texas Parks and Wildlife game wardens for the construction of a floating cabin in the Lower Laguna Madre. Construction on the cabin, a new front-line for wardens enforcing game and safety laws and providing for public safety along the desolate stretches of water [...]
*Wednesday, May 6th, 2009 CCA Texas Funds Offshore Reef Project*

CCA Texas Funds Offshore Reef Project Conservation group to contribute funds for a major addition to the George Vancouver reefing area off the coast of Freeport, Texas. Houston, TX - The Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) Executive Board recently approved $25,000 to fund 150 tons of concrete and rock debris to be added to the Texas [...]
*Monday, December 8th, 2008 CCA Texas Announces New Habitat Initiative.*

Houston, TX - In an effort to further enhance Texas' coastal habitats, CCA Texas recently pledged $100,000 of seed money to start the Habitat Today for Fish Tomorrow (HTFT) initiative.

*Thursday, October 2nd, 2008 CCA Texas Funds New Game Warden Outpost*

CCA Texas Funds New Game Warden Outpost Donation marks $700,000 contributed to Texas Parks and Wildlife Department Through the past five Years Houston, TX - Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) recently pledged funding for the construction of an enforcement outpost for use by Texas Parks and Wildlife Department Game Wardens in the Lower Laguna Madre. The [...]
*Monday, March 31st, 2008 CCA Texas Helps Complete Shrimp License Buyback Program*

Additional $50,000 makes CCA Texas largest single contributor to landmark conservation program Houston, TX - In a continuing effort to reduce the harmful impact of shrimp trawls in Texas coastal waters, Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) has made an additional $50,000 commitment to the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department (TPWD) bay and bait shrimp license [...]
*Tuesday, September 4th, 2007 CCA Texas and UTMSI Open Marine Science Lab*

$800,000 Laboratory for Marine Larviculture to take fisheries research to unprecedented level Houston, TX - Officials and guests from the University of Texas Marine Science Institute (UTMSI) and Coastal Conservation Association Texas (CCA Texas) recently gathered in Port Aransas to celebrate the grand opening of the newly built 3,000-square-foot CCA Texas Laboratory for Marine Larviculture. [...]
*Monday, June 18th, 2007 CCA Cleanup Project Wins National Recognition*

HOUSTON, TX - One person's trash really is another person's treasure. A project that has removed tons of debris and trash from Texas bays and beaches officially turned to gold when Coastal Conservation Association Texas' Bay Debris Cleanup program received the 2007 Sustainable Fisheries Leadership Award bestowed by the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Association (NOAA). [...]
*Wednesday, January 3rd, 2007 Marine Laboratory Breaks Ground*

Coastal Conservation Association and University of Texas Marine Science Institute partner for the creation of $700,000 marine science lab Houston, TX - Representatives of Coastal Conservation Association (CCA) and the University of Texas Marine Science Institute (UTMSI) recently met in Port Aransas, Texas to ceremonially break ground on what will be one of the foremost [...]
*Monday, November 21st, 2005 CCA Texas to Fund $600,000 UTMSI Lab*

Thanks to the hard work of thousands of volunteers, CCA Texas had one of its strongest years in project funding for the future of our coastal resources in 2005. Among a number of far-reaching coastal conservation projects, CCA Texas funded $60,000 for the Bahia Grande wetlands restoration project, which is one of the largest marsh-restoration [...]


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

EJ, leave facts out of this, they don't belong in this thread


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> They can do so much more... and I want a organization that will not pocket money, not adhere to major donators personal agendas that adversely affect our resource, and do what is needed instead of what makes them look good.


The question was not if they could do more but rather what are they hurting?

All big organizations will have wasted money in someones eyes but in another's that might be money well spent. Really I don't care because I might waste some money every now and then myself.

I hope they do the best they can but you do realize that people enjoy the star tournament. It makes a trip even more fun knowing in the back of your mind you have a chance at winning a great prize.

I get way more than 45 dollars worth of enjoyment out of my entry and membership fee. The fact that they also do things to support the fishery are a bonus.

Honestly as far as bay fishing goes I really don't have any complaints. I am catching plenty of fish and see others catching plenty as well. That tells me that there is probably plenty of fish so management is working pretty good.

There might be more bickering about the offshore situation but really taht whole problem is not CCA's fault but rather the United States Government and it's Bureaucracy.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Let me know how things work out for all those small groups when they have to do some lobbing in Austin or even worse yet in Washington. I said I wasn't going to feed the troll but your so not informed it's pretty funny. Care to inform us what you do to give back to the resource or which .org you do approve of by joining?


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*I have a question....*

So what is this girlfriends name ?? If she will buy your **** AND a CCA membership..hmmm I am pretty sure she will buy what I have to say too :rotfl:


----------



## bigblock455 (Mar 9, 2012)

Trey C said:


> So what is this girlfriends name ?? If she will buy your **** AND a CCA membership..hmmm I am pretty sure she will buy what I have to say too :rotfl:


Plus since she bought two CCA memberships and two entries into the Star Tournament she's the biggest sucker on here by his own admission


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*well said*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> I happen to love catching redfish Junior. I remember back in the early 80's when it was almost impossible to catch one, do you? Naww...You weren't even a twinkle in your Mama's eye yet. There are politics in every big organization, but perhaps you haven't learned much about business yet. The CCA isn't perfect, although it has a genuine interest in the welfare of our resources, & does a hell of alot more good than bad. Once your girlfriend leaves your dumb arse, you won't have to worry about being entered in the STAR ever again.


Green for that one!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Did I read "padding pockets," and "pocketing money" implying CCA is outright stealing? That is a strong statement right there.

Based on what I've personally experienced in knowing local chapter board members and past chapter presidents there is plenty of integrity in the organization or these people would not be a part of it. Could CCA do better? Maybe, but they are certainly operating within an acceptable range today by standards in the business world, not standards of the hyper-critical. Here is an objective review of the operation:

"Charity Navigator's free charity ratings have enabled millions of donors to access relevant information before they make a donation."

http://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=5669


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW.........


----------



## Trout Master (Feb 25, 2011)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I was mad when my girlfriend entered me this year. CCA will never get my money... I'll sacrifice my boat and truck in hopes that it will make a change and get group that actually does good for our resource. Not one that pads their pockets, takes expensive company trips, and spends millions on worthless stocker redfish.


Man i wouldnt even fish until it the star tournament is over, that will show the CCA


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Life Aquatic said:


> Did I read "padding pockets," and "pocketing money" implying CCA is outright stealing? That is a strong statement right there.
> 
> Based on what I've personally experienced in knowing local chapter board members and past chapter presidents there is plenty of integrity in the organization or these people would not be a part of it. Could CCA do better? Maybe, but they are certainly operating within an acceptable range today by standards in the business world, not standards of the hyper-critical. Here is an objective review of the operation:
> 
> ...


Wow, 49 out of 70? Of the five examples given, CCA is rated the lowest?
CEO salary not listed?

Data doesn't lie, hmmmm........ I see room for lots of improvement.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Yes, reading THEIR magazine keeps you perfectly informed...
> 
> I addressed only scholarships and redfish stocking programs, because that seemed to be most important to the people on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Buddy caught a 8.1 pounder yesterday. He is in the teen division and wasn't entered. Kicking himself now


----------



## FishinAddicted (Jan 10, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> I wonder if that trout taste like truck or boat!damm


I am thinking it tasted pretty BITTER!


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> Did I read "padding pockets," and "pocketing money" implying CCA is outright stealing? That is a strong statement right there.
> 
> Based on what I've personally experienced in knowing local chapter board members and past chapter presidents there is plenty of integrity in the organization or these people would not be a part of it. Could CCA do better? Maybe, but they are certainly operating within an acceptable range today by standards in the business world, not standards of the hyper-critical.


I think what everyone is forgetting is that the CCA is *NOT* a governmental or taxing entity. They can do whatever they want with their money...no one is required by law to contribute to CCA so if they _want_ to "pad" their pockets, they have every right to do so. Don't bash...I'm not saying that is what's going on at all, just making a point.

No matter what anyone thinks of CCA...the STAR tournament is a genius marketing and revenue tool. I bet there are thousands people who are members for just that reason alone.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Never send a BOY to do a man's job. All you get is a BOYs assessment of the situation.

And yes....whether you belive it or not, at 20 years old...YOU are still a boy...just ask your mother.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

wickedwader said:


> I think what everyone is forgetting is that the CCA is *NOT* a governmental or taxing entity. They can do whatever they want with their money...no one is required by law to contribute to CCA so if they _want_ to "pad" their pockets, they have every right to do so. Don't bash...I'm not saying that is what's going on at all, just making a point.
> 
> No matter what anyone thinks of CCA...the STAR tournament is a genius marketing and revenue tool. *I bet there are thousands people who are members for just that reason alone.*


I bet the majority of members are signed up for this reason alone. The added benefit of being entered in the star tournament is the charity part.

If Academy hosted the same tournament with 0% proceeds going to help the fishery I am willing to bet plenty of people would sign up.


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

HunterGirl said:


> Wow, 49 out of 70? Of the five examples given, CCA is rated the lowest?
> CEO salary not listed?
> 
> Data doesn't lie, hmmmm........ I see room for lots of improvement.


Bingo...



aggiefishinDr said:


> RACK EM UP 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, reading THEIR magazine keeps you perfectly informed...
> ...


----------



## Swen (Nov 11, 2010)

*Lol, I'm out of popcorn*

It's been an interesting read guys but the original poster is what 20? I wish i could remember the exact quote but it goes something like this
" If your not a rebel by the time your 20 you have no Heart. If your not conservative by the time your 40 you have no Brain". Youngsters want to believe they have all the answers and no one has ever looked at the world that they have, wisdom usually comes when one realizes that ones parents weren't complete morons after all.......:headknock:work:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TTT

simple question and i'm sure you won't hesitate to answer...

are you and or your family involved in CCA, meaning, the behind the scenes structure, that you know all of this info you just posted is true?


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Swen said:


> Youngsters want to believe they have all the answers and no one has ever looked at the world that they have, wisdom usually comes when one realizes that ones parents weren't complete morons after all.......:headknock:work:


X2. I distinctly remember knowing everything about everything when I was 20. Luckily I survived in spite of my own "genius", not because of it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

weimtrainer said:


> X2. I distinctly remember knowing everything about everything when I was 20. Luckily I survived in spite of my own "genius", not because of it.


my magic 8 ball still works to this day. :slimer:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

> *REVENUE* *Total Contributions* $3,242,622 Program Service Revenue $901,517 *Total Primary Revenue* $4,144,139 Other Revenue $5,774,878 *TOTAL REVENUE* *$9,919,017* *EXPENSES* Program Expenses $7,221,393 Administrative Expenses $1,521,381 Fundraising Expenses $245,592 *TOTAL FUNCTIONAL EXPENSES* *$8,988,366* Payments to Affiliates $21,348 Excess (or Deficit) for the year $930,651 Net Assets $5,211,451


I'd say that is not bad at all. The CCA stays well in the Black and Gives 85% of proceeds to their cause.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

how can that be?


----------



## blow up (Dec 31, 2011)

Maybe I should join the star....

Upper coast last Thursday.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

This thread got derailed. Heres a picture of the fish. 29.5 inches 8lb 13oz
congrats to this dude but he literally missed the boat! lol


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Let's break it down fellas, he still hasn't even POPPED his cherry in fishing. That's why he don't want to spend 40 bucks. He probably still lives with his parents and at home playing video games.just saying.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

CCA is a charity just like any other. I will guarantee you that CCA is ran far better than the United Way. You will be hard pressed to find a charity that doesn't have some businessman making good money off of donations. Nobody really likes it but that's the way it is. The thing is, if nobody gives to these organizations then millions of people and or resources will suffer. United Way came up with a plan to make donations happen through industry. I know at my place of employment the annual United Way drive is huge. CCA came up with their own way of making donations happen. Their way just happens to offer the people donating a wonderful chance to get something back from their donation. If you ask me, its a pretty smart move. I personally like the idea of having a chance to win a truck or boat or truck and boat. I don't fish until that annual $45 bill has been paid.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

Say what you will, I sure have gotten a lot of green over my posts on this thread. I am not the only one that thinks this... just one of the few who are saying something about it.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

its funny you have this all thought out "so well" and your missing the biggest slam to the cca. haha. and why they do it is so clear. the cca is doing great things for our fishing thats all that matters. ill gladly load a guys pocket to makesure i have fish to set a hook into.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Speaking of the crab trap cleanup and efficiency: 

When it first started I thought it could be a lot more effective if there were multiple spots along the bays where you could drop off the traps close where you were fishing vs hauling them to one far off drop off spot with just one or two drop off spots for the whole bay system.

Always thought that there were a lot of people that would pick up the traps around where they were fishing and drop them at a collection point within a mile or two of where they were fishing that would not go from one end of west bay to the other to drop off a few traps and have to go back. Traps are too big to make that efficient way to do what is necessary and that was get MORE traps out of the water. 

A lot more people would clean up their fishing area that would not collect traps in the whole bay system.
Still have to have some people pick up all the traps piled on the shore but it sure would get a WHOLE lot MORE traps of of the water and that is what it is about even if West bay had traps piled high at 8 or 10 different spots.

To collect you need a bigger boat with some type of compactor to crush all the traps for transport from the bay system would be the efficient way to collect the traps for disposal.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Say what you will, I sure have gotten a lot of green over my posts on this thread. I am not the only one that thinks this... just one of the few who are saying something about it.


not any more, i just gave you red for avoiding my question with a question, but you know....the green rep and red rep mean soooooooooooooooooooooooo much on the interwebez....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

live2fish247 said:


> CCA is a charity just like any other. I will guarantee you that CCA is ran far better than the United Way. You will be hard pressed to find a charity that doesn't have some businessman making good money off of donations. Nobody really likes it but that's the way it is. The thing is, if nobody gives to these organizations then millions of people and or resources will suffer. United Way came up with a plan to make donations happen through industry. I know at my place of employment the annual United Way drive is huge. CCA came up with their own way of making donations happen. Their way just happens to offer the people donating a wonderful chance to get something back from their donation. If you ask me, its a pretty smart move. I personally like the idea of having a chance to win a truck or boat or truck and boat. I don't fish until that annual $45 bill has been paid.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't even necessarily say they are padding their pockets but their salary is comparable to their position. Managing that amount of funds requires someone that know what they are doing and generally that person could do the same for another corporation, therefore they need to be rightly compensated in their salary. The people in charge of the CCA manage to increase donations, increase membership, and increase the CCA's involvement in fishery management. I think that successful people should be compensated for their success.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> I sure have gotten a lot of green over my posts on this thread. I am not the only one that thinks this..


I assure you that you are the minority on your stance with the CCA. Not supporting them is your choice and nobody would fault you for that. But to come out and call those who do, 'suckers', is out of line. Some of us have probably supported the CCA, (back then the GCCA), longer than you've been alive, and will continue to do so.

And I wouldn't be tootin your horn about any green you've gotten. Apparently, it's not much.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> I assure you that you are the minority on your stance with the CCA. Not supporting them is your choice and nobody would fault you for that. But to come out and call those who do, 'suckers', is out of line. Some of us have probably supported the CCA, (back then the GCCA), longer than you've been alive, and will continue to do so.
> 
> And I wouldn't be tootin your horn about any green you've gotten. Apparently, it's not much.


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

JimD said:


> Speaking of the crab trap cleanup and efficiency:
> 
> When it first started I thought it could be a lot more effective if there were multiple spots along the bays where you could drop off the traps close where you were fishing vs hauling them to one far off drop off spot with just one or two drop off spots for the whole bay system *and you got paid to do this work.*
> 
> ...


I fixed it for Rack Em so he wouldn't have to waste time with a response.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I'm having a hard time understanding how any negative regarding the Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program could possibly be hung on the CCA. So for our highly-misinformed 20-year-old's enlightenment, let me explain:

ACTRP is TPWD's baby not CCA's, although the whole idea grew out of one CCA member's disgust over THOUSANDS of abandoned traps strewn in the shallows of San Antonio and Espiritu Santo Bays. Ronnie Luster (one of the handful that attended the very first organizational meeting of the GCCA in Rudy Grigar's tackle shop in 1977) finally had enough and began lobbying for permission to remove the abandoned traps. The law then and still today specifies that no person (except the rightful owner) can legally touch a crab trap even if abandoned. Ronnie's efforts provided a 10 day closure of crab season each February during which any gear remaining in the water is considered trash and may be removed by any person who wishes to do so.

The only thing the CCA has ever had to do with ACTRP, (apart from a founding member of that organization and the guy who got the ball rolling in crab trap cleanup being one and the same) has been support in form of encouraging member participation and donating supplies distributed by TPWD to assist volunteer's efforts.

Now anybody can gripe and whine about the CCA for as long as they want (1st Amendment Right) but for God's sake get your facts straight before you whine.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone know what they do with the crab traps they collect? Just curious. Do they scrap them? Reuse them?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Part Timer,

According to TPWD, the traps have been disposed of variously over the years from landfill to salvage. I believe the landfill has been the final resting place of the greatest number.

EJ


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Say what you will, I sure have gotten a lot of green over my posts on this thread. I am not the only one that thinks this... just one of the few who are saying something about it.


All I see is red. :rotfl:


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

*Simple Point*

If anyone of us came on here and said for $40 im giving away a boat and truck everyone would take that chance it doesnt matter what I did with the money all you know is you have the chance to win a boat. It just so happens that they are giving multiple boat/trucks and scholarships away for $40. Rack em' keep your $40 and I will take my chance bc I work my arse off and can not afford a new boat or new truck. Its worth the chance. So unless you can show hard proof that they dont help with my $40 keep your mouth shut and dont fish. How many times have you gone fishing and just eneded up picking trash up bc its the right thing to do and its for our kids future!


----------



## El Trucha Rey (Jul 29, 2012)

Kid do u have a job? Pay taxes? SS an a host of other mandatory taxes? That's money u can say without a doubt u don't know where all that money goes. This 40 bucks voluntary paid money helps our limited resource,gives deserving kids a chance to better themselves and gives folks a chance to win a rig plus lots more stuff you wouldn't care about. No need to whine an call names,just don't pay. Also don't complain when our fishery reaches its decline because of not taking care of it an giving back to it. Maybe in another 20 years you will gain some wisdom about ya self.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

My favorite part is where he claims that there is all this pocket padding and waste yet provides no proof. Claims they don't help the fishery yet there is plenty of evidence that suggest they do help.

A person who harms another's reputation may be referred to as a "famacide", "defamer", or "slanderer". The Latin phrase _famosus libellus_ means a libelous writing.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

blk jck 224 said:


> all i see is red. :rotfl:


it seems like a red flag kinda day now doesn't it


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

now that's funny


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> .


coffee all over computer!!!!

says i got to spread the green first!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

Now that deserves some green!!


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Can the CCA do more? Yes, of course they could, but to say they do no good is just ridiculous. Any organization could probably be more efficient with the way that they handle contributions. I personally enter the star because I know some of the money I contribute goes back to maintaining the fisheries I love. Do I think the whole amount goes into conservation? No of course not, you would have to be retarded that an organization as large as CCA doesn't have huge operating and other expenses(including padding pockets). But even if only $5 from every entry goes into conservation, multiply that times the number of entries and that's a good chunk of change to support your fishery.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

That is a nice speck and too bad the guy wasn't registered. The summer is not my favorite time to go fishing, crowds and heat are not my thing. I still register every year, just in case. Also register my boys. 

Now to the hijacked part of the thread. Rack em, I somewhat agree with you, big organization are always wasting money, but they also get things done. Go to college and take a sociology of organizations class. Small groups always manage money better than big groups. However, small groups don't have the power to make change. Of course then greed sets in when you get power, but I digress. I don't agree with everything CCA does, such as some of there concessions on Red Snapper. Other things such as lobbying to save old oil wells, I do believe in. A small group can not make an impact on either of these issues. So I gladly give the 45 bucks to have a voice.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I (and my 11 yo son) enter every year cause

a) He could use a $50,000 scholarship
b) We could use a new boat and truck
c) He and I both have the skill set and knowledge to win
d) I NEVER want to be the guy in the picture who wasn't entered and COULD HAVE BEEN the winner


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Are we there yet??


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> I (and my 11 yo son) enter every year cause
> 
> a) He could use a $50,000 scholarship
> b) We could use a new boat and truck
> ...


:slimer:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

bayourat said:


> :slimer:


thanks for fixing that. After seeing the picture of a 2ft tall girl catching a big ol redfish at the dock just goes to show ya.....throw a bait in the ater and ya might win!!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding how any negative regarding the Abandoned Crab Trap Removal Program could possibly be hung on the CCA. So for our highly-misinformed 20-year-old's enlightenment, let me explain:
> 
> ACTRP is TPWD's baby not CCA's, although the whole idea grew out of one CCA member's disgust over THOUSANDS of abandoned traps strewn in the shallows of San Antonio and Espiritu Santo Bays. Ronnie Luster (one of the handful that attended the very first organizational meeting of the GCCA in Rudy Grigar's tackle shop in 1977) finally had enough and began lobbying for permission to remove the abandoned traps. .


Well spoken EJ. But he's off Googling Rudy Grigar so he can get his facts straight!


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

Rackem,

You are not incorrect on the fact that cca could be run better. The problem is you are missing 2 things.

1. there is not an organization or individual on the planet today that has reached their potential. everyone could do a better job.

2. strongly bashing an organization over the internet that so many are a part of will obviously get you nowhere.

You have to take a step back and calm down and then maybe these guys would have a discussion instead of jumping your a**. Everyone is allowed to have their opinion and voice it but you are making your opinion into fact and that will never fly in the real world. You seem very informed but you definetly need to work on your communication skills. Good luck the next 20yrs gets harder!(i think they do anyway)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *I happen to love catching redfish Junior. I remember back in the early 80's when it was almost impossible to catch one*, do you? Naww...You weren't even a twinkle in your Mama's eye yet. There are politics in every big organization, but perhaps you haven't learned much about business yet. The CCA isn't perfect, although it has a genuine interest in the welfare of our resources, & does a hell of alot more good than bad. Once your girlfriend leaves your dumb arse, you won't have to worry about being entered in the STAR ever again.


That was GCCA, not CCA.  Please bring back GCCA.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> That was GCCA, not CCA.  Please bring back GCCA.


 X2


----------



## inxpress (Mar 2, 2007)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> All I ask is that people think before they cut a mindless check... is there anything wrong with that?
> 
> Trust me, I know CCA better than you think you do, and better than you think I don't.
> 
> ...


If CCA had not been formed and lobbied TPWD and the Texas Legislature to make the Redfish a GameFish, the Commercial Net Fisherman would have wiped them out. The redfiish would not have recovered from that. It takes money to get things done in politics. You need get some history before you go shooting your mouth off about something you obviously know nothing about. Some of us are older than 20 and remember what it was like. Thank CCA and a hatchery the next time you catch a Redfish, cuz they are the reason you can catch one on every cast.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

inxpress said:


> If CCA had not been formed and lobbied TPWD and the Texas Legislature to make the Redfish a GameFish, the Commercial Net Fisherman would have wiped them out. The redfiish would not have recovered from that. It takes money to get things done in politics. You need get some history before you go shooting your mouth off about something you obviously know nothing about. Some of us are older than 20 and remember what it was like. Thank CCA and a hatchery the next time you catch a Redfish, cuz they are the reason you can catch one on every cast.


That was GCCA, not CCA.  Please bring back GCCA.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice hat!

I lost my last GCCA hat years ago into the wash. It was a lucky hat.


----------



## KEYSTONE (Apr 26, 2012)

Man this youngster sure can stir up some $&@!


----------



## inxpress (Mar 2, 2007)

*GCCA*

Sorry, my mistake! GCCA founded 1977. 15 years before the loud mouth was hatched.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hes just trying to **** you guys off and youre taking the bait. 


-mac-


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

do y'all remember when you were 20?

when i was 20 i was dating a fat girl and lived in college station with ambitions of becoming an aggie... what a mistake


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

This young grass hopper should save this post and wait about 25 more years and read it to himself. I promise his opinions will be much different when he gains his wisdom. If he's worried about $40 bucks, he's gonna have a long, long ride to manhood. Good luck young man, you are gonna need it.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hes just trying to **** you guys off and youre taking the bait.
> 
> -mac-


Nah, who gets mad from interwebz post?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

crawdaddct said:


> Rack em, I somewhat agree with you, big organization are always wasting money, but they also get things done. Go to college and take a sociology of organizations class. Small groups always manage money better than big groups. However, small groups don't have the power to make change. Of course then greed sets in when you get power, but I digress. I don't agree with everything CCA does, such as some of there concessions on Red Snapper. Other things such as lobbying to save old oil wells, I do believe in. A small group can not make an impact on either of these issues. So I gladly give the 45 bucks to have a voice.


X2

I have similar feelings about the NRA that I've been a member of for 40 years. We can always want more for our money and there's nothing wrong with that expectation. However, in the day and age of massive lobbying efforts and super PACs, it's unrealistic to hang your hopes on the smaller and more efficient/transparent organizations that simply don't have the power necessary to make a significant difference. These groups are great at augmenting the work of larger groups but don't have the power to spearhead a cause. I admire Rack Em's idealism and his heart is in the right place. However, with age comes the experience and cynicism to recognize that we can't have everything we want and that, sometimes, we have to choose between the lesser of two evils for the greater good.

RackEm- instead of bashing the CCA over their operational model and some of their policies, why not get involved and help to make the organization better? It's easy to bad them from a keyboard and bloviate about what they SHOULD be doing, but it's a lot harder to to make the commitment and get involved to effect those changes. You're obviously a smart and well spoken young man and those talents would be better served as advocate rather than just another negative voice on the internet.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

RACK EM UP 31 said:


> Say what you will, I sure have gotten a lot of green over my posts on this thread. I am not the only one that thinks this... just one of the few who are saying something about it.


Bueller.....Bueller....Bueller? And that movie came out 6yrs before he was born... Funny.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

you guys keep bustin chops. I'm just impressed with the over 8 pounder.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Which mistake?*



Jeff SATX said:


> do y'all remember when you were 20?
> 
> when i was 20 i was dating a fat girl and lived in college station with ambitions of becoming an aggie... what a mistake


the fat girl or wanting to become an aggie?:biggrin:

Hook 'Em


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

workorfish said:


> the fat girl or wanting to become an aggie?:biggrin:
> 
> Hook 'Em


BOTH! that's how screwed up my thinking was at that age!:an5::work:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Jeff SATX said:


> BOTH! that's how screwed up my thinking was at that age!:an5::work:


Don't me mad you couldn't get past Blinndergarden and into A&M, it happens to the best of people!!!

J/K, but where did you end up??


----------



## thegolfpro (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thank You. Thank you so much.*



BrushyHillGuide said:


> X2
> 
> I have similar feelings about the NRA that I've been a member of for 40 years. We can always want more for our money and there's nothing wrong with that expectation. However, in the day and age of massive lobbying efforts and super PACs, it's unrealistic to hang your hopes on the smaller and more efficient/transparent organizations that simply don't have the power necessary to make a significant difference. These groups are great at augmenting the work of larger groups but don't have the power to spearhead a cause. I admire Rack Em's idealism and his heart is in the right place. However, with age comes the experience and cynicism to recognize that we can't have everything we want and that, sometimes, we have to choose between the lesser of two evils for the greater good.
> 
> RackEm- instead of bashing the CCA over their operational model and some of their policies, why not get involved and help to make the organization better? It's easy to bad them from a keyboard and bloviate about what they SHOULD be doing, but it's a lot harder to to make the commitment and get involved to effect those changes. You're obviously a smart and well spoken young man and those talents would be better served as advocate rather than just another negative voice on the internet.


BHG

Thanks greatly for the rational thought. Way too much emotion and vitriol for this subject- glad we don't go Republican v. Democrat very often on here- would just be flat out painful.

You can vote with your wallet or your efforts. To quote Steve Earle "If you don't vote, don't b&*^%". Obviously anyone in Texas can choose to not join the STAR tournament, just like you can choose to keep over your limit or drive a PB like an idiot. Voicing your opinion in a public forum is painting a bullseye on your back that you have to be prepared to deal with.

Maybe 5% of the user of this site could be considered "abusers". The rest of us want what's best for Mother Nature and our fellow sportsmen. Whether it's Audobon Society, NWF, or CCA, there are outlets everywhere for us to better our fisheries.

Rack 'em up- think you meant well and likely (hopefully) didn't intend on the thread turning into Fish Armageddon. Just keep in mind that there is typically collateral damage from throwing grenades....

"Can't we all just get along?...."


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Don't me mad you couldn't get past Blinndergarden and into A&M, it happens to the best of people!!!
> 
> J/K, but where did you end up??


 Well, i transferred from Angelo State to A&M, then came back to san antonio and continued my education at good ol UTSA


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Jeff SATX said:


> Well, i transferred from Angelo State to A&M, then came back to san antonio and continued my education at good ol UTSA


Excellent, I started my stint at UTSA and ended it at A&M, a little opposite of you, but no fat girls involved in my story!!!


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

UT near Boerne, now thats a real Ivy League institution. Where people go when they can't get into SAC!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow this thread keeps having babies!! Gig Em!! SEC Champs 2012-2013


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a really BIG DREAM!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

workorfish said:


> the fat girl or wanting to become an aggie?:biggrin:
> 
> Hook 'Em


Texas A&M now requires that ALL students applying for graduation have completed at least one basic course in Anatomy, & one in Geology. This will ensure that upon graduation they will at least know their arse from a hole in the ground. :texasflag


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Texas A&M now requires that ALL students applying for graduation have completed at least one basic course in Anatomy, & one in Geology. This will ensure that upon graduation they will at least know their arse from a hole in the ground. :texasflag


:rofl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Texas A&M now requires that ALL students applying for graduation have completed at least one basic course in Anatomy, & one in Geology. This will ensure that upon graduation they will at least know their arse from a hole in the ground. :texasflag


nice!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

40 bucks for a chance to win a truck and boat!
40 bucks for a chance for my daughter to win a $50,000 ride to collage!
Are y'all crazy? 

I'm not!:biggrin:


----------



## Cool Blue Kid (Apr 26, 2010)

inxpress said:


> If CCA had not been formed and lobbied TPWD and the Texas Legislature to make the Redfish a GameFish, the Commercial Net Fisherman would have wiped them out. The redfiish would not have recovered from that. It takes money to get things done in politics. You need get some history before you go shooting your mouth off about something you obviously know nothing about. Some of us are older than 20 and remember what it was like. Thank CCA and a hatchery the next time you catch a Redfish, cuz they are the reason you can catch one on every cast.


now I'm fired up, after 7 pages, CCA does what it can... there are NO other powerful rich organizations out there that have enough influence at the state and national level. I remember the early eighties when one red 18 in ( that was the min by the way) was a good trip...I remember running over football sized gill nets on the backside of mustang.. I remember thousands of gulf shrimpers and millions of tons of by catch and the average sized snapper less than 2 pounds...so don't say CCA hasn't done anything for your fishery

on a redirect feel bad for the guy not entered in the star but nice fish!

by the way this Aggie didn't need a course to find his a.. with both hands but med school did help even if it was at tu


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish they would do star year round since we fish year round in the Sabine Lake area !!!! Have a summer and winter i would pay up LOL !!!


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Texas A&M now requires that ALL students applying for graduation have completed at least one basic course in Anatomy, & one in Geology. This will ensure that upon graduation they will at least know their arse from a hole in the ground. :texasflag


In all seriousness....they would argue all thru class that they were correct.

Good one though.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have been a member of gcca and cca for many years but do not agree with thier agenda. The reason I am a member is because of the star tounament it is to good of a deal to pass up. the cca has turned thier backs on most of the issues close to my heart.(the closing of rollover,closing of vehicle traffic at slp,snapper limits,the lowering of trout limits had very little support from cca members but a few big shots in cca wanted it so they tried to push it through) What they want is to have many members so they have lobbying power even if alot members do not agree with them.


----------

